# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  FUTA/SUTA issue.  Federal unemployment and state unemployment tax formula

## mls64804

I am trying to write a formula for this calculation, but my excel is way to rusty.  Futa stops calculating at $7000.00 but is .6% until then,  so when employee gets close, say $6500, and then are paid $750 on next pay  check then getting it to calculate out only using $500.00 of paycheck and then not calculating anymore is something I cannot seem to figure out. 
 MO SUTA is 3.51% on the first $13000
 OK SUTA is  2.2% on the first $17000
 SS is 6.2% on the first $113,700.

Everytime I think I have it, I don't.  I am attaching blank worksheet with what I have.   Column E is column D plus the previous sheets column E.

Please help.  I have a non stop migrain from this.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello mls64804, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## BabsBenton

Here is a FUTA SUTA spreadsheet I created. I used a similar one at a CPA office I used to work at. I hope it helps.

----------

